# Are Fast Burn Keto Pills a Scam?



## ClaireM43 (Nov 27, 2020)

I think I know the answer to this already, but have any of you with Type1 Diabetes tried these diet pills.
I need to lose about two stone and need something to help me lose weight quickly as otherwise I give up.
The fact that it has 'Keto' in the title makes me very wary but it says that Type1 Diabetics can take them under medical supervision.
I think if I check with my consultant she will roar with laughter at the suggestion .
Thank you!!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 27, 2020)

I know nothing about the pills you mention, I'm afraid so can't comment other than being sceptical. 

A keto diet should be no more of a problem for you than any other diet as a type1 providing you carb count and adjust basal insulin accordingly and monitor your BG levels regularly.
I don't specifically follow keto but I do follow a very low carb, higher fat way of eating. The fat keeps me feeling full so that I don't get hungry and for once in my life I no longer crave carbs. I keep the carbs low to control my BG and I adjust the amount of fat to lose or gain weight, along with exercise. 

Losing weight quickly via a diet is likely to lead to yoyoing. Find a way of eating which you can stick to for life and enables you to adjust your weight. For me LCHF does that and means I need very little insulin. Some days I can manage on just 2 injections a day... morning basal and one bolus injection. It takes a bit of understanding though because sometimes you have to factor in protein, but it is an enjoyable way to eat and I don't feel deprived, so will happily continue to eat like this for the rest of my life. I would like one more inch off my waist to be where I was in my late teens and early 20s and I am almost as fit now at 56 as I was then, so it is definitely working for me.... but it takes a real rethink on your whole way of eating.


----------



## ClaireM43 (Nov 27, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I know nothing about the pills you mention, I'm afraid so can't comment other than being sceptical.
> 
> A keto diet should be no more of a problem for you than any other diet as a type1 providing you carb count and adjust basal insulin accordingly and monitor your BG levels regularly.
> I don't specifically follow keto but I do follow a very low carb, higher fat way of eating. The fat keeps me feeling full so that I don't get hungry and for once in my life I no longer crave carbs. I keep the carbs low to control my BG and I adjust the amount of fat to lose or gain weight, along with exercise.
> ...


Thank you Barbara.  If I could just lose 10lb really fast then I know that I'll be able to lose the rest on my own as I need the motivation.  On my last diet I lost 4lbs in two weeks so I gave up!!  I'm wary of the keto word as I've had diabetic ketoacidosis three times and I wouldn't want to ever experience that again. Do you know how 'Keto' is related to 'Ketoacidosis'.  I know I had really high ketones as I had an infection and my blood sugars went sky high.  Do you think my consultant would think I was mad for even thinking of trying these pills or is it worth asking?


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 27, 2020)

Unfortunately I think it likely your consultant would think you are looking for an unrealistic quick fix... which I think may be the general consensus here on the forum too but we shall see. 
Losing 4lbs in 2 weeks is good weight loss. If you are expecting any more than that then you are expecting too much. The only time I lost more than that was when I was diagnosed and didn't have enough insulin so my body was eating itself to survive. I lost quite a bit of muscle mass. That is not a healthy situation. 

Ketones in themselves are not a problem. It is the combination of ketones and high BG levels which become acidic and toxic and lead to DKA. There is talk that ketones can become a problem at lower BG levels due to Covid but I haven't seen any data to back that up.... but then I haven't gone looking either. 

I came into my diagnosis as being assumed to be Type2 because I was middle aged so low carb eating was something that I started to try to reverse my diagnosis. It took a good couple of months to get my head around it all so it is by no means a quick fix. I am comfortable with my way of eating now and having ketones although I rarely check (but usually they are reasonably low levels) but I monitor my BG closely and keep fit and healthy. I think you have to have a balanced approach and be pragmatic about what is possible and healthy.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry @ClaireM43, but I have to agree with Barbara. 4lb in 2 weeks is a great weight loss and I was very happy when I was losing that at the start of my diet though it's slowed down now. By all means check with your consultant (I would if I was seriously considering the pills), they may think it's a great idea! But really you don't want to be losing more than 2lb per week imho. I am left baggy enough without extra weight loss!


----------



## pm133 (Nov 27, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Ketones in themselves are not a problem. It is the combination of ketones and high BG levels which become acidic and toxic and lead to DKA. There is talk that ketones can become a problem at lower BG levels due to Covid but I haven't seen any data to back that up.... but then I haven't gone looking either.


It is the concentration of ketones in the blood which is the problem. Ketones themselves will make blood acidic. The reason why high glucose levels is an issue is because the body goes into starvation mode due to a lack of insulin availability and that drastically increases the blood ketone levels leading to higher blood acidity and the potential for DKA.

The difference with ketosis from low carb diets is that the ketone concentration in ketosis is much smaller and, it is assumed, insufficient to affect the blood acidity.

So, the difference is ketone concentration levels.


----------



## pm133 (Nov 27, 2020)

ClaireM43 said:


> I think I know the answer to this already, but have any of you with Type1 Diabetes tried these diet pills.
> I need to lose about two stone and need something to help me lose weight quickly as otherwise I give up.
> The fact that it has 'Keto' in the title makes me very wary but it says that Type1 Diabetics can take them under medical supervision.
> I think if I check with my consultant she will roar with laughter at the suggestion .
> Thank you!!



Losing 2lb per week would see you lose that 2 stone in just 3 months which would be a fantastic result. If you started today, you'd be done and dusted well before the end of February.


----------



## Inka (Nov 27, 2020)

Pills, tea....no, I think all they do is gain pounds for their promoter. I’d avoid anything like that.

Slow and steady is best. 1 or 2lbs a week is sensible IMO.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2020)

Swallowing keto pills is a bit like getting a spray on tan instead of going out in the sun - much better to do it the 'honest' way to get the full benefit.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 28, 2020)

ClaireM43 said:


> If I could just lose 10lb really fast then I know that I'll be able to lose the rest on my own as I need the motivation.



Get along to local SW group. 

Like you wife needed motivation & peer support so joined last Sept, lost 5st in total & is now on maintenance diet having reached goal, diet isn't restrictive & she mainly eats same meals as rest of family with just few small adjustments.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 28, 2020)

Diet pills, raspberry ketones etc are only money-making scams I’m afraid. If they worked there would be proper scientific evidence and they would be on prescription. 

Ketones are produced when fat is burnt for fuel, so the ketones you need are the ones you create yourself. Eating them won’t make any difference.

Best to save your money and look into carb and calorie restriction and increased exercise.

lots of tips from friendly folks here. Maybe join the weight loss group?


----------



## Docb (Nov 28, 2020)

I have just spent 10 mins or so on the web looking this stuff up but nowhere could I find a website for a manufacturer of the pills.   Lots and lots of sites telling you how wonderful it is but nowhere any site that gave a formulation or a formal set of claims for what it supposed to do.  Most sites were US based and so did not comply with UK standards in terms of openness on contact details.  Found the base ingredient, BHB (beta-hydroxybutyrate), on WebMD where claims that it was useful in treating various conditions were dismissed due to lack of evidence.

Looks like snake oil to me.  Don't waste your money and if your consultant does not laugh at the idea, then get another consultant.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2020)

Just done a little digging and I've removed the title of the TV programme from the thread as it seems that these tablets were not actually ever featured on the BBC programme









						'Dragons' Den' diet pills 'scam' leaves woman unable to pay her rent
					

Nicola Harvey said she bought the tablets - marketed widely as PureFit Keto Dragons Den - online from purefitsketo.net for £22 earlier this month only to find that £151 then disappeared from her account




					www.cornwalllive.com
				




And from Deborah Meaden

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978324422393303041


----------



## pm133 (Nov 29, 2020)

Wherever you find desperate people or those trying to take shortcuts, you will find an endless stream of scammers willing and ready to empty their bank accounts.
It really is incredible that after all these years, people still fall for these obvious scams.


----------

